# The cost of champagne pits



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Well my husband and I have decided that when our current pups are 3 years old we will get a third pitbull. We are looking into bloodlines and doing all of the research we can so that we will be prepared and make a responsible decision (unlike the way we purchased our current pits). The only drawback is the price. I can easily save the money in 3 years but I also don't want to get ripped off. Is it normal for champagne pits to be 1500$? I can't find any cheaper around here except from bybs. Also any info on champagne bloodlines or anything is appreciated  thank you.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Its just a color.Its nothing as rare as a tri color,they shouldn't be priced higher for that reason alone.1500$ can get you whatever you please if you look in the right places if you are takling american bullies.I know where you can get CH parented gamebred dogs for 500$ and under...


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

$1500 is a little crazy! There isnt a specific bloodline for a champagne but there are plenty out there!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yup agreed just a color shouldnt cost more.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Well what made me decide on the color was holly's bumble bee lol that dog caught my eye the first day I visited the site. I sent her a fb message to ask her about where she got the dog and I hope to ask her about its pedigree/bloodline once she responds. I don't want any overdone bully or a pocket bully or any of that nonsense. But I also don't need a show dog as all of my dogs are companions and don't compete or anything.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> Well what made me decide on the color was holly's bumble bee lol that dog caught my eye the first day I visited the site. I sent her a fb message to ask her about where she got the dog and I hope to ask her about its pedigree/bloodline once she responds. I don't want any overdone bully or a pocket bully or any of that nonsense. But I also don't need a show dog as all of my dogs are companions and don't compete or anything.


bumble bee is a great looking dog! i might be wrong but im pretty sure shes a blue fawn


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

There tends to be an excess of champagne pocket bullies around here. I won't settle. I want a decent sized champagne bully -sigh- everyone around here thinks they're some kind of breeder. I saw some decent ones for 250$ but then they opened their mouths...they couldn't have been healthy. I've never seen a puppy that looked like it had smokers tongue before...all yellow & white...I'm thinking I might haved to travel to get our next pup. Are there kennels that specialize in certain colors?


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh I hope she's blue fawn! That would make finding our next pup a lot easier than looking for champagne lol. I just have never seen a blue fawn as good looking as her so I wasn't sure. Hopefully holly will reply soon. She told me bumble bee lives with her mother now and that's the last I heard from her lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

circlemkennels said:


> bumble bee is a great looking dog! i might be wrong but im pretty sure shes a blue fawn


I asked her what color bee was not that long ago when she posted pics of her dogs new collars. She did say Champagne. She looks nothing like any blue fawn I've seen


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bumble Bee is Champagne and was produced by me. Color should NEVER have anything to do with price and any one charging more for color is *not* someone you want to deal with.

Bumble Bee was recently given to my mother-in-law to start as a therapy dog for her. Free champagne dog lol.

Its is not common to find Champagne color dogs that are not ABKC style dogs, but actually still to UKC standard. I have seen very few. I left you a kennel link to someone who may have champagnes in the future on FB.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I asked her what color bee was not that long ago when she posted pics of her dogs new collars. She did say Champagne. She looks nothing like any blue fawn I've seen


your definately right... my bad..:hammer:.. i went and looked at some diff pics of her.... i guess that one i saw she looked blue.... she definately is a great looking dog!


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

She looks the color of cheerios markings kind of? The kennel link she gave me is far far from me but I am going to keep an eye out still. Thank you for all the info holly and everyone else


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> Are there kennels that specialize in certain colors?


If a kennel specializes in any color it's not a kennel you would want to purchase a dog from, IMHO.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Conformation and correctness over color!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Its just a color.Its nothing as rare as a tri color,they shouldn't be priced higher for that reason alone.


Come on now, Caleb, lol did you just say tris are rare????


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Come on now, Caleb, lol did you just say tris are rare????


I sure hope not. There is not such thing as a rare color in APBTs or Bullies.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> I sure hope not. There is not such thing as a rare color in APBTs or Bullies.


I hope not too but that is what it sounded like to me no matter how many times I read it. lol


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

my 2 cents on this .. 1500 is the price someone would pay for a fad dog .. on the lower end (JMHO) but still faddish. for 700- 1000 you could have yourself a pup that came from tested stock and champion bloodlines. actually probly a bit less if you find somone that has a dog they want to pet out due to some minor faults. In that you get genetics that hold a known temprmnt , solid and tested structure and an all around quality dog . My advice is to find a bloodline you like rather than a color and look around . a crappy dog is a crappy dog , even if its pretty.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

$1200-$1500 is not unreasonable for a dog from multi titled health tested parents. However unless the breeding is worth the price color is not a factor to raise a price or to base a price on.


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Its just a color.Its nothing as rare as a tri color,they shouldn't be priced higher for that reason alone.1500$ can get you whatever you please if you look in the right places if you are takling american bullies.I know where you can get CH parented gamebred dogs for 500$ and under...


gamebred dogs dont come in champagne, and also, not very many breeders of champions would sell a newbie a gamebred puppy... would be a recipe for disaster. so better off not putting info like this into someones head just because of "price"

OP-

you should keep an eye out in your rescue orginizations and shelters close to you.

a lot of shelters in my area temperment test the dog to make sure it will be a good fit into your home, which would be ideal for you, you wouldnt want to come home to find that maybe the pup wasnt as dog "friendly" as the breeder said it would be. (but one must always remember to never trust a apbt to NOT fight)
no real need in finding a "breeder" if you are looking for a pet, many great ones in the shelter would like a chance at having a home instead of being put down.

our rescue group will adopt out a temperment tested, vet approved and checked pup or dog for around 100-200$ now that is a steal of a deal, and a good deed for saving a life.

good luck in your search! :woof:


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

^^^^great post Diggit


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Come on now, Caleb, lol did you just say tris are rare????


I forgot i must watch everything i say on here... Tri's are more rare than the other colors obviously.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Tri is the bottom recessive in the Agoti series, but far from "rare".

Has nothing to do with watching what you say it being correct in what you tell people who are learning.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Diggit said:


> gamebred dogs dont come in champagne, and also, not very many breeders of champions would sell a newbie a gamebred puppy... would be a recipe for disaster. so better off not putting info like this into someones head just because of "price"


Again i should of worded that differently. '' I can get a gamebred dog for 500''


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Again i should of worded that differently. '' I can get a gamebred dog for 500''


and I can get a whole yard for nothing.... whats your point?

still, no unexperianced handler who wants a pet should get a gamebred dog, or a dog that is down from gamebred lines.

and that is a fact, so no use in spouting it off on this thread.

if someone wants a pet and not pay out the rear, they should look into rescue groups or shelters. dont support back yard breeders.

its the kind hearted and right thing to do.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If you are a good person and willing to go though the effort you can always get dogs for less. Not one of Bees siblings from my last litter where sold for over $350. Fine dogs placed with the right people at a price they where worth. 

You need to find a breeder that knows the worth of a dog.Some are worth $1500 most are not.Some are worth that much and you can get them for less by proving you are the right home. It depends on how long you want to search for the right dog and breeder. For a pet only I would look at a rescue.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Show bred bloodlines make good pets too. And you can sometimes find them at a good price, and likely to be health tested, if you are dealing with a reputable breeder. I know saying looking at shelters and rescues is the right thing to do, and not deal with a byb. But where did 99% of the dogs in the shelters and rescues come from? Back yard breeders. Good dogs can be found anywhere... just a little more lerious now about shelter dogs and of course byb dogs. And this is just for temperament, and health soundness issues


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Tri is the bottom recessive in the Agoti series, but far from "rare".
> 
> Has nothing to do with watching what you say it being correct in what you tell people who are learning.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

I wasn't able to read every single post but our local petsmart just got a litter of champagne & white puppies  they are more like white with champagne spots but still very very cute. When we get our next pup I'm going to research local pit rescues for it I think.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

After going back and reading she's got heart's post...I am questioning myself. I know I have lots of time to decide but its difficult finding the best route of obtaining a new "child". A health tested dog would be ideal...but temperment is important too...hm...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You can get a dog from a good breeding and get a bad temperament. 

Bee has a bad temperament. She is overly submissive which is not a desired trait. A dog doesn't have to be aggressive to be lacking in proper temperament. Bee would never hurt anyone, but it is not the way these dog should be. She will be spayed do to it. However I have had many fine mutts with fabulous temperaments. Temperament has nothing to do with titles or heath testing. You need to get your hands on a dog and see what is the fit for you. Look for a puppy whos personality chooses you, not who looks cute or does something cute. Look for the dog that says "I AM THE ONE!"


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

IMO colour should be the last thing in picking out a dog.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Show bred bloodlines make good pets too. And you can sometimes find them at a good price, and likely to be health tested, if you are dealing with a reputable breeder. I know saying looking at shelters and rescues is the right thing to do, and not deal with a byb. But where did 99% of the dogs in the shelters and rescues come from? Back yard breeders. Good dogs can be found anywhere... just a little more lerious now about shelter dogs and of course byb dogs. And this is just for temperament, and health soundness issues


GREAT POST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just got 2 PET'S from show Breeder's. So for Peep's to say YOU SHOULDN'T get Pet's or that theirs no Need to get Pet's from a Breeder Is just their opinion . I worked for the ASPCA for Yrs,Took 3 APBT from them and you never no what your getting. (HEALTH/TEMPERMENT ETC) _*EVEN if they ARE Tested, Most are only tested for Human and DA !!!!!!!!!*_Ofcourse i agree with giving a Dog a Home, It Sickens me that so many are thrown away like Old Socks, It's a Discusting World.
Wanting a certain Color *IS* somwhere to start as far as Im concerned. Ofcourse the breeding and Health come next. As we all go to buy ANYTHING, color is a Preferance,Infact thats where i started when i looked for my 2nd PUP, THEN you can look for a Responcible Breeder OR at a humane society to see if they have a Dog your interested in. I Certainly would Not Get a Rednose just because of the Excellent Parents it had Because I dont like Red Nose APBT. So i think It's Fine your Looking for a Color, after all, your going to Have it as a loved Companion for a long time !!
As far as the post about $100-or so for a Dog from the Pound, THAT is NOT TRUE in the US, I tried 3 Different Humane Society's here in NY/NJ and their Prices where from $250 Adults and $350 Puppies. FYI.
Hope U Have fun finding a new freind.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> You can get a dog from a good breeding and get a bad temperament.
> 
> Bee has a bad temperament. She is overly submissive which is not a desired trait. A dog doesn't have to be aggressive to be lacking in proper temperament. Bee would never hurt anyone, but it is not the way these dog should be. She will be spayed do to it. However I have had many fine mutts with fabulous temperaments. Temperament has nothing to do with titles or heath testing. You need to get your hands on a dog and see what is the fit for you. Look for a puppy whos personality chooses you, not who looks cute or does something cute. Look for the dog that says "I AM THE ONE!"


I Needed That Info. I didnt want to start a Post and I tryed the search but havent found much. Not to Steal the thread, But If you have any Info For me I NEED IT !!!
If you remember when i was getting puppies a couple months ago I was Trying to stay away from MALES becaus of the bad temperment of The male i have ROCKY. Well, to make a LONG story short, i got Diamond/A female Who IS GREAT, She has Game, Spunk, and Will be the most Gentil sole around whenever you need her to be. The MALE i decided to get (because i figured ROCKY was a bad SEED and I should try a male From a Good Breeder, Has The SAME DARN atitude as ROCKY and Im so DISCOURAGED !! He is very happy when Playing, ive trained him to sit, Down, Stay, Come. HOWEVER, if he doesnt want to Go outside or if he doesnt FEEL like doing what u asked, He slowly trys to SNEEK away. Walks low to the ground, Tail Down then runs from me when he thinks he has a Lead on me and I cant catch him. He also is like Rocky in the fashion that if its Raining I have to CARRY him out to go Potty, He see's the Rain and takes Off to Hide. These traits Drive me NUTS ! Diamond is Outgoing, Confident, and Down Right wants to Please you to the Best of her Ability. I truely have to Say, that IN my Experiance (wich is Only 2 Male dogs that ive had) They are BABY's and PIGHEADED !!! Ive Had 3 females, that where EXACTLY what Any Pet Loving owner could Dream OF !! *HELP With the MALE SPECIES NEEDED *


----------



## fisHarNekEd (Mar 17, 2009)

Have you tried a shelter? I know your after something specific, but where i live the shelters are full of everything, from purebreds to un identifiable mixes, beautiful well behaved dogs and ugly ones too. 

Check out the pound if you have time, youd be suprised what you find in there! And the satisfaction of knowing you saved the animal from sertain death.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Pitbull Palace I would talk to Lisa (performance kennels) she is a real trainer unlike myself lol. If I could get my hands on the dog I can help with them, but for over the internet she is MUCH better with understanding a dogs issues and telling you what to do about it.


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

Pitbull Palace said:


> GREAT POST !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just got 2 PET'S from show Breeder's. So for Peep's to say YOU SHOULDN'T get Pet's or that theirs no Need to get Pet's from a Breeder Is just their opinion . I worked for the ASPCA for Yrs,Took 3 APBT from them and you never no what your getting. (HEALTH/TEMPERMENT ETC) _*EVEN if they ARE Tested, Most are only tested for Human and DA !!!!!!!!!*_Ofcourse i agree with giving a Dog a Home, It Sickens me that so many are thrown away like Old Socks, It's a Discusting World.
> Wanting a certain Color *IS* somwhere to start as far as Im concerned. Ofcourse the breeding and Health come next. As we all go to buy ANYTHING, color is a Preferance,Infact thats where i started when i looked for my 2nd PUP, THEN you can look for a Responcible Breeder OR at a humane society to see if they have a Dog your interested in. I Certainly would Not Get a Rednose just because of the Excellent Parents it had Because I dont like Red Nose APBT. So i think It's Fine your Looking for a Color, after all, your going to Have it as a loved Companion for a long time !!
> As far as the post about $100-or so for a Dog from the Pound, THAT is NOT TRUE in the US, I tried 3 Different Humane Society's here in NY/NJ and their Prices where from $250 Adults and $350 Puppies. FYI.
> Hope U Have fun finding a new freind.


I disagree, why would a breeder of show animals sell to a "pet home"? 
if they are purposly making a breeding for show quality it wouldnt make much sense.... proper show homes should be lined up for a bred for purpose breeding. and most people are not willing to cull the weak links.

a "back yard breeder" is a wannabe breeder, and they overcharge... they are trying to rip you off, thats why im saying do not support them.

the dogs who end up in shelters were given up, so obviously the person who produced them isnt looking into selling for the money.
at our local shelter you have to PAY THE SPCA to take them, so obviously they just want them to find a home.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Diggit said:


> I disagree, why would a breeder of show animals sell to a "pet home"?
> if they are purposly making a breeding for show quality it wouldnt make much sense.... proper show homes should be lined up for a bred for purpose breeding. and most people are not willing to cull the weak links.
> 
> a "back yard breeder" is a wannabe breeder, and they overcharge... they are trying to rip you off, thats why im saying do not support them.
> ...


In almost every litter some pups are born with faults.. a good breeder will pet them out instead of trying to swindle them off as show quality


----------



## Lopezsoulmates (Feb 9, 2011)

we got king from a guy by us for 500. he was originally listed at 850. but the man said when he saw how we interacted with all the pups and how we took our time to choose ( it took us like an hour and a half maybe two hours to choose) he said your exactly what Im looking for in a owner for my pups a family and he lowered the price to 500. if you need I can get you his info we also took pics of the pups he had left at the time if you want to see them let me know. he says he should have a litter by this summer. Take a look at king kong and tell me what you think hell be 5 months on march 16 2011 about 50 pounds 19 inches tall hes extremely intelligent very social a real great ambassador to the pitbull breed but I am biased as I love him . let me know what you think and any questions just ask


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Diggit said:


> I disagree, why would a breeder of show animals sell to a "pet home"?
> if they are purposly making a breeding for show quality it wouldnt make much sense.... proper show homes should be lined up for a bred for purpose breeding. and most people are not willing to cull the weak links.
> 
> a "back yard breeder" is a wannabe breeder, and they overcharge... they are trying to rip you off, thats why im saying do not support them.
> ...


I agree with most of your Opinions. Just a Little bit about NY though, Most of the APBT/AMSTAFFS that are *Puppies* in are shelters _*are*_ from BYB that had them Left over and Couldnt sell. I worked for them for 6 yrs including Dog control. The other percentages (mostly Adults)come from NO KNOCK Drug WARRANTS and STRAY'S.
As for your Comment about Show Breeders should have lined up homes I AGREE, However that's not what always happens Unfortuantly, The women i got mine from had 3 Left out of 11. Therefor are Contract Staited MUST be SPAYED/NEUTERED amoung other things to a Pet Home .


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

motocross308 is right. Not all puppies from show breeders turn out to be show quality. They shouldn't try to pass them off as show quality if they are not. So show breeders still look for just pet homes as well.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yup agreed , my aunt breeds show dogs AKC , and in her litters there is usually only 1-3 pups that she keeps for show purpose not all of them are show quality. she places the others in pet homes spayed or neutered all the time for very cheap to free depending on the people. id talk to some good breeders and get to know some of the kennels around , if you explain you only want a pet quality dog you may get a great deal.
I agree with a post above you dont always know what you are getting when you go with a shelter dog most are out of BYB's I personally wont get a shelter dog just cause of my young kids in the house but if it works for you , you may be able to find a great dog there. If your adament about that color it may mean lots of visits and various shelters tofind whatyou are looking for.
{and just a note for the person who said shelter dogs cost $200-$300 in jersey, try up here in BC the dogs were $475 and up when I looked years ago before i had kids)


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> yup agreed ,{and just a note for the person who said shelter dogs cost $200-$300 in jersey, try up here in BC the dogs were $475 and up when I looked years ago before i had kids)


HEY HEY, Angel I aint just some Person, This is P Palace, hahahaha..


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

if they were sub par from the breeding they should have been culled. in this day and age people just dont do it, hence the reason for overpoplulation.

also, it may not be "show" quality but whos to say it wont be good at sports? weight pull ect?... again more reasons why they still shouldnt go to a pet home and sit on a couch.. when really they should have more options from a "good" breeding.

at least the puppies ended up in the shelter rather then being sold in a parking lot.... correct?


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Diggit said:


> if they were sub par from the breeding they should have been culled. in this day and age people just dont do it, hence the reason for overpoplulation.
> 
> also, it may not be "show" quality but whos to say it wont be good at sports? weight pull ect?... again more reasons why they still shouldnt go to a pet home and sit on a couch.. when really they should have more options from a "good" breeding.
> 
> at least the puppies ended up in the shelter rather then being sold in a parking lot.... correct?


SHOULD have been Culled ? Are you saying They should of been Killed Instead of Givin a PET HOME? If so i can't beleive that you sugest Giving Life then taking it away espessially after all your talk about Givin a Animal a chance from a shelter.The Subject has tottaly taken a turn. Good Debate, Im done though 

To the Original threader, Hope you take a While and Find a Great Pup !


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Diggit said:


> I disagree, why would a breeder of show animals sell to a "pet home"?
> if they are purposly making a breeding for show quality it wouldnt make much sense.... proper show homes should be lined up for a bred for purpose breeding. and most people are not willing to cull the weak links.
> 
> a "back yard breeder" is a wannabe breeder, and they overcharge... they are trying to rip you off, thats why im saying do not support them.
> ...


Well... that is easy.. there are going to be pet quality dogs in every litter of puppies. They are put on a spay/neuter contract. I see this all the time.

This is sad but true, a lot of dogs end up in the shelter because they have problems that the owner did not want to fix and did not put time into the dog. That is if they were surrendered. A lot of dogs in the shelters were found roaming the streets.

I will be getting my next dog from a reputable breeder. My current girl was bred by my friend, byb. I didn't know anything about dog breeding back then and just wanted the pup because she was cute. She has had a host of health issues, and some temperament problems as well. Shes a huge scaredy cat. She hasn't wanted to go out in the back yard for days because she was afraid of the grill the other night. lol I love her to death and shes my baby. But the next dog I get I want to be of good quality, and I do plan to do shows and sports.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Its just a color.Its nothing as rare as a tri color,they shouldn't be priced higher for that reason alone.1500$ can get you whatever you please if you look in the right places if you are takling american bullies.I know where you can get CH parented gamebred dogs for 500$ and under...


RIGHT^ Its just a color, as is blue, red, fawn, blue fawns etc. They are not bloodlines. And aint rare as people try to make them out to be. If anything these "rare colors" are typically bred more b/c ppl believe they are rare and worth more, but dont be fooled. Im sure others have giving you plenty of info by now, but depending on your lifestyle and what you plan on doing with the dog depends on the actual bloodline you should get. Good luck and keep learning while you can. Its worth it


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

Pitbull Palace said:


> SHOULD have been Culled ? Are you saying They should of been Killed Instead of Givin a PET HOME? If so i can't beleive that you sugest Giving Life then taking it away espessially after all your talk about Givin a Animal a chance from a shelter.The Subject has tottaly taken a turn. Good Debate, Im done though
> 
> To the Original threader, Hope you take a While and Find a Great Pup !


think about it, many were culled back in the day. they never had an issue with the breed then, and now we have huge overpopulation problem, and with dogs getting into the wrong hands, ending up on the news ect.

id rather a dog/pup to be culled rather then ending up in a bad situation. (being bred heat after heat, abused, negelcted, ending up on the news)

would be a lot more easy if dogs didnt have litters but just had one baby like humans do but that is not the case.

what do you think shelters do with dogs who dont get adopted?... right they cull them off. but they have to sit there for a while on death row in a cage without much attention.

it also says a lot about a breeder when they make a breeding and dont keep any of the puppies from the litter. 
I plan on keeping 3 from my next breeding.

also, I adopted a UKC showbred about 7 yrs ago... who tore 10 holes in my leg needing 27 stitches, he also had a hole in his heart.

so, in reality, bad dogs can come from breeders to, you just need to really make a good choice for yourself and spend time before taking that dog home with you.

:snap:


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

If they used to cull their dogs and not sell them off to irresponsible people then how did all these irresponsible people get there dogs?


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Diggit said:


> think about it, many were culled back in the day. they never had an issue with the breed then, and now we have huge overpopulation problem, and with dogs getting into the wrong hands, ending up on the news ect.
> 
> id rather a dog/pup to be culled rather then ending up in a bad situation. (being bred heat after heat, abused, negelcted, ending up on the news)
> 
> ...


Good Point.

NO Doubt. I hate to think about it. Like i said in one of my First Post, it's a Discusting world.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Breeders should cull more often. By culling I mean spay/neuter or humanely euthanizing imperfect specimens. I have no problem with structurally unsound dogs being fixed and given to a pet home; however, those exhibiting unsound temperaments should be humanely euthanized. Culling is a good thing as it is a step in the right direction in preventing another nail in the coffin of all pit bull type dogs.


----------



## fisHarNekEd (Mar 17, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Breeders should cull more often. By culling I mean spay/neuter or humanely euthanizing imperfect specimens. I have no problem with structurally unsound dogs being fixed and given to a pet home; however, those exhibiting unsound temperaments should be humanely euthanized. Culling is a good thing as it is a step in the right direction in preventing another nail in the coffin of all pit bull type dogs.


Sad but true and necessary...What about people getting "fixed" ha ha (joking)


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I have no problem with structurally unsound dogs being fixed and given to a pet home; however, those exhibiting unsound temperaments should be humanely euthanized. .


Agreed !
:clap:


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

fisHarNekEd said:


> Sad but true and necessary...What about people getting "fixed" ha ha (joking)


JOKE ? I think NOT,lol.. I got a Women in my Rental property i cant get OUT and is 4 Months behind in rent, She's SINGLE, No Job, and On her 4th baby, 3 of them all 10 mos APART Differnet fathers that are MIA !!!! Thats how we have Dog Problems, its all about Unresponsible People that DRAIN our SOCIETY !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Breeders should cull more often. By culling I mean spay/neuter or humanely euthanizing imperfect specimens. I have no problem with structurally unsound dogs being fixed and given to a pet home; however, those exhibiting unsound temperaments should be humanely euthanized. Culling is a good thing as it is a step in the right direction in preventing another nail in the coffin of all pit bull type dogs.


Culling was an important part of our breed. Until some people got there hands on these dogs they mass produced dogs for money. Oh money ruins he best thing this world has to offer.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Pitbull Palace said:


> JOKE ? I think NOT,lol.. I got a Women in my Rental property i cant get OUT and is 4 Months behind in rent, She's SINGLE, No Job, and On her 4th baby, 3 of them all 10 mos APART Differnet fathers that are MIA !!!! Thats how we have Dog Problems, its all about Unresponsible People that DRAIN our SOCIETY !!!!!!!!!!!


good god...........:flush:


----------



## SouthernMystery (Feb 20, 2011)

I do think most dogs should be culled and people should limit their breedings, but more than likely thats never going to happen. I think the problem is over breeding culling the pups did prove as a good solution that kept the apbt population down. 

Another thing, culling doesn't always mean killing or killed, it also means fix. 

Back on topic, I wouldn't purchase a show dog if I'm not going to show it. I would purchase a pet quality dog. You can do the samething with a pet quality dog that you can with a show dog. Except compete in confirmation.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

SouthernMystery said:


> I do think most dogs should be culled and people should limit their breedings, but more than likely thats never going to happen.


Doubt it will ever happen. It's America sweetie and American's don't like being told what to do.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Doubt it will ever happen. It's America sweetie and American's don't like being told what to do.


If that were true auren we woudnt have a the laws that we do. People would stand up for their rights and fight back. Sorta the samething we need to do to make sure our breed is not culled permentantly by government.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> Well my husband and I have decided that when our current pups are 3 years old we will get a third pitbull. We are looking into bloodlines and doing all of the research we can so that we will be prepared and make a responsible decision (unlike the way we purchased our current pits). The only drawback is the price. I can easily save the money in 3 years but I also don't want to get ripped off. Is it normal for champagne pits to be 1500$? I can't find any cheaper around here except from bybs. Also any info on champagne bloodlines or anything is appreciated  thank you.


Color doesn't place any higher value on a dog's worth or ability to perform nor does it devalue a dog. A good dog is a good dog and color has nothing to do with it. Apbt's come in all colors you will find that with certain family of dog's AKA (bloodlines) some bloodlines are known to throw certain colors. For instance the bordeaux family of dogs tend to be black a large percentage of them are. Or the Mayday family of dog's tend to be red with white markings and black masks. If you look into pedigree's of certain bloodlines and study them you will see the consistency in colors even in markings it's really quite cool to see how consistent some bloodlines are when bred tightly and properly. You will see the Sorrell's family of dog's throw a lot of buckskin's and tri-color's. Some... dare I call them breeders? LOL Will use color as a marketing ploy to push certain colors as "rare" or exclusive this is because they are out to make $$$. I recommend steering clear from those breeder's. You also don't have to pay top dollar's to obtain a quality animal. You will find that the legit breeder's out there only charge to break even on whatever cost went into the breeding this is the case for many of the good breeders they care more about placing their dog's in responsible working homes than they do about making a profit. I personally have my limit on what I would pay for a good show/working animal I wouldn't spend over a grand and I don't have to. There are plenty of working/quality bred animals out there for under 1 grand. Good Luck to you hope you find what your looking for.


----------



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

I wouldnt cull a dog baised on just the structure, they should be tried in sports, stuff like weight pull or dock jumping... agility... once it proves itself completly usless then it should be culled. 

its not very common that I find a dog that usless that is gamebred but it CAN happen LOL. 

and yes,... some humans should not be able to reproduce lmao. or own dogs for that matter.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Breeders should cull more often. By culling I mean spay/neuter or humanely euthanizing imperfect specimens. I have no problem with structurally unsound dogs being fixed and given to a pet home; however, those exhibiting unsound temperaments should be humanely euthanized. Culling is a good thing as it is a step in the right direction in preventing another nail in the coffin of all pit bull type dogs.


:goodpost: great post, if more breeders put a spay neuter contract in effect it would solve alot of future problems. People in this world tend to think the minute anyone compliments there dog that all of a sudden its breed worthy and since the dog is registered WELLLLL that is just the icing on the cake they just gotta do a breeding now ....lol sarcasm font deff needed


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> :goodpost: great post, if more breeders put a spay neuter contract in effect it would solve alot of future problems. People in this world tend to think the minute anyone compliments there dog that all of a sudden its breed worthy and since the dog is registered WELLLLL that is just the icing on the cake they just gotta do a breeding now ...*.lol sarcasm font deff needed *


----------



## SouthernMystery (Feb 20, 2011)

Diggit said:


> I wouldnt cull a dog baised on just the structure, they should be tried in sports, stuff like weight pull or dock jumping... agility... once it proves itself completly usless then it should be culled.
> 
> its not very common that I find a dog that usless that is gamebred but it CAN happen LOL.
> 
> and yes,... some humans should not be able to reproduce lmao. or own dogs for that matter.


I do agree and would think so if we were talking about a real bulldog/pit dog, but we are talking about bullies a.k.a. American bullies and they were bred basically for show,therefore if American bully breeders culled dogs it would have to be because of their looks. But in order for that to happen, we have to know what an american bully is supposed to look like.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The topic of this thread is The cost of champagne pits let's stick to the topic at hand please.

Thanks, 

Sadie


----------



## spyder627 (Mar 11, 2013)




----------

